# Critter Nation Doors...



## babyblues (Nov 18, 2011)

Question, in pictures it looks like the CN doors open completely....I assume this makes it easy to clean and to get the rats out. Is there a removable tray that you clean out or you just wipe the inside down? Is CN the only company that opens up so nicely? It looks like the Martins cages might be more difficult to clean?


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes, you can open the front of the cage up completely. There is a removable plastic pan in the bottom, and one that makes the shelf (it rests on a wire frame).

I find it really easy to clean. Mine is in a corner, so the doors on one side can't open completely. (To get the pan out, you have to open the doors so far that they fold back along the side.) When I'm taking the pan out, I just pop the doors off their hinges, clean the pan, put it back in, and pop the doors back on. I'm neither muscular nor tall, and taking the doors off is no problem for me, if that gives you any indication of how easy it is. However, once the doors are on, they're on, sturdy, and not going anywhere.

I've seen some CN copies, but I couldn't tell you what the brands are. I've never owned a Martin's, but there are people who think they're much easier to clean than CNs, as you can put them in the tub. On the other hand, there are people who prefer the huge doors and removable pans of the CN.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't say for the cleaning of them since I've never owned one, but I do know of some companies that make copies!
Together, we can help you out! 
I don't know where you are and what's available to you but Savic do the Royal Suite, Liberta do the Explorer and there's a brand called Xtrail that do something similar too, but I think they're a bit more knock-off if you know what I mean


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

There are some other knockoff cages that have full opening doors, but they tend to lack other features the Midwest cages have. I honestly found my Ferret Nation was tougher than a Martins to clean, because it had so many cracks and crevices where the panels were assembled and such. A nice cage if you have a lot of rats who are fairly clean (litter trained), but I prefer Martins for 5 or less rats.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

The only drawback of the FN and Cns is that there is no deep tray. I love the Petco Rat Manor for my two ladies; easy to clean. I wish they would start deeper trays at midwest. They are very receptive to suggestions and I have mentioned it to them. This is how we got the CN; more people asked for a rat version of the FN


----------



## babyblues (Nov 18, 2011)

Thanks for all of the help! So when it comes to cleaning....I see all of your cages crazy decorated with tons of fleece toys/hammocks, etc...so do you have to remove all of that stuff constantly to clean the cage and then re hang everything? What are everyondes cleaning schedules like?


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Generally I wipe down the shelves every day, I hoover at least once a day if I'm out, if I'm in it can be up to 5 times a day cos they're messy girls!
I change the fleece liner once a week and I wash the hammocks usually every couple of weeks. If they make a real mess then I'll change the liner/hammies early but that's generally how it pans out.


----------

